
Google is the number one employer of Bernie Sanders donors - karangoeluw
http://qz.com/665099/google-is-the-number-one-employer-of-bernie-sanders-donors/
======
ocdtrekkie
Google employees are also among the top donators of Obama's last reelection
campaign, and Google employees have contributed to over half the current
sitting Congress. The White House regularly places Googlers in executive
branch positions, and Google representatives visit the White House weekly.

Google is also almost functionally immune to investigation by the US.

If Google thinks he has a chance at being President, Google wants to make sure
he knows Google is happy to support him. And the fact that our administration
won't go after Google for antitrust... well, clearly there's no relation.

~~~
karangoeluw
Important to say: Google does not officially endorse any politician, or
encourage employees to donate to any campaign.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
SOMEHOW, Congresspeople who receive massive donations from Google employees
have written incredibly specific letters to other governments directly begging
them not to investigate Google.

Anna Eshoo is a great example of a bought-and-paid for Google shill. Her
primary donor is Google (technically, :Google employees:) and she's actually
actively campaigned for Google on the international stage.

[http://www.opensecrets.org/politicians/summary.php?cid=N0000...](http://www.opensecrets.org/politicians/summary.php?cid=N00007335&cycle=2016)
<\- $24k so far this cycle, $34k/top donor last cycle.

And shilling: [http://thehill.com/policy/technology/225332-lawmakers-
protes...](http://thehill.com/policy/technology/225332-lawmakers-protest-
european-plan-to-break-up-google)
[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/11/19/anna-eshoo-zoe-
lofg...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/11/19/anna-eshoo-zoe-lofgren-
google_n_2160994.html)

The other Congressperson mentioned in both above received $22k from Googlers
so far this season, and $32k/top donor last cycle:
[http://www.opensecrets.org/politicians/summary.php?cid=N0000...](http://www.opensecrets.org/politicians/summary.php?cid=N00007479&cycle=2016)

Google doesn't OFFICIALLY endorse anyone, but they buy out of a lot of them.

EDIT: My comments have been rate limited for being unpopular, so my response
to the below comment is:

In the 2014 cycle, Googlers donated to 252 members of the House of
Representatives, and 64 members of the Senate. Obviously, the majority of
which aren't presiding over Silicon Valley.

Here's a list:
[http://www.opensecrets.org/orgs/toprecips.php?id=D000022008&...](http://www.opensecrets.org/orgs/toprecips.php?id=D000022008&cycle=2014)

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I've never heard of Anna Eshoo before, here's the first few lines of her
Wikipedia bio:

 _Anna Georges Eshoo (born December 13, 1942) is the U.S. Representative for
California 's 18th congressional district, serving in Congress since 1993. She
is a member of the Democratic Party. The district, which includes part of
Silicon Valley, includes the cities of San Jose, Redwood City, Sunnyvale,
Mountain View and Palo Alto._

It doesn't seem that unusual for the representative of the area that a large
company is based in to help defend their interests.

